# Jellybean chinese clones are junk



## pinguinu01 (Mar 15, 2019)

I had 2 Jellybean clone slingshots break.

Usually the fork breaks on the first hit.

Avoid these.

Also, after shooting the Jellybean clone I realized that the Jelybean is not very ergonomical, it fits pretty poorly in an average hand.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah... When I examined these forks closely online (in fact all the similar poly SimpleShot clones) I realised these are made in a different process and probably won't be near as strong. Also the price saving over the original is fairly small.

Yours aren't the first failed ones I have seen.

I recently got a Deadringer which I had been after for ages through a trade with Mo - the amount of accurate fine machine work is actually impressive. SimpleShots' quality shines through in their products.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

What did you think was going to happen? Just a matter of time before someone gets hurt.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

It's hard to beat Simple-shot quality, and nearly impossible to do at their price point.

I do have to take exception to your comment on the Jelly Bean's ergonomics. I like the fit well enough to have made personal copies - with flat fork tips - in both ply and hardwood. That's an idea sparked by previous examples I saw here on the forum.

It definitely fits some medium sized hands.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm with KawKan, it fits my hand rather well.

I guess the old saying still holds true, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*After buying 3 J.Beans from Simple, I bought a Chi clone out of curiosity The finish was so cobby, I didn't even band it. Then the breakage stories started trickling in so I dropped it in the trash.*

*I have one issue with the much vaunted Simple Shot 'quality'. The CNC routing on the $19 Axiom Champ is very poor on the fork arms leading up to and including the fork tips., which dig into my index & thumb A couple hours with my selection of rat tail files helped with those issues, but I'm disappointed that there's so much need for improvement. Yes, you do get what you pay for. *


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I almost bought a Chinese Jellybean when they real deal was out of stock at Simple Shot. Fortunately the all black Jellybean arrived at Simple Shot before I could make the Aliexpress purchase. I like the Jellybean but I do agree with the comment in the original post that it is not the most ergonomic frame out there.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *After buying 3 J.Beans from Simple, I bought a Chi clone out of curiosity The finish was so cobby, I didn't even band it. Then the breakage stories started trickling in so I dropped it in the trash.*
> 
> *I have one issue with the much vaunted Simple Shot 'quality'. The CNC routing on the $19 Axiom Champ is very poor on the fork arms leading up to and including the fork tips., which dig into my index & thumb A couple hours with my selection of rat tail files helped with those issues, but I'm disappointed that there's so much need for improvement. Yes, you do get what you pay for. *


I'm a big champ fan and I agree with ya buddy. I feel a bit more could be done with those edges. Love your file holding system


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

More beans please!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The top left JB in the above pic is my favorite. It's 3/4" HDPE with a tiny bit more fork length than the original JB... OTT design... and a skinnier top on the handle. This makes a great pocket-shooter for those who appreciate a low fork OTT design.

*Jelly Bean from 75 yards*


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*75 yards with 1/4 inch ... I never tire of that video. * :thumbsup:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *After buying 3 J.Beans from Simple, I bought a Chi clone out of curiosity The finish was so cobby, I didn't even band it. Then the breakage stories started trickling in so I dropped it in the trash.*
> 
> *I have one issue with the much vaunted Simple Shot 'quality'. The CNC routing on the $19 Axiom Champ is very poor on the fork arms leading up to and including the fork tips., which dig into my index & thumb A couple hours with my selection of rat tail files helped with those issues, but I'm disappointed that there's so much need for improvement. Yes, you do get what you pay for. *


I slipped two pieces of exercise tubing onto my poly champ to remedy the issue . Had to lube them with rubbing alcohol and really work to slide them down on the forks . Really improved the grip and feel .


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> More beans please!


Love the Beans!

Whether they are ply,









Or Osage Orange


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I am an advocate against clones, aka crappy copies of good stuff. My car isn't a clone (I suppose), my bike isn't a clone, nor my toaster either. I will stick with the originals primarily so I can chew some Authentic American Azz if anything breaks or falls of my un-cloned originally 'designed to be perfect' slingshots.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Mojave Mo said:


> I am an advocate against clones, aka crappy copies of good stuff. My car isn't a clone (I suppose), my bike isn't a clone, nor my toaster either. I will stick with the originals primarily so I can chew some Authentic American Azz if anything breaks or falls of my un-cloned originally 'designed to be perfect' slingshots.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


 That's why I shoot an American made SPS. Made in Kentucky. And a American made Stealth Shot. My 2 favorite slingshots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BrokenBones (Jun 9, 2019)

Yeah these things suck. Mine bust after 1 fork hit.

Got mine to try it out before i spent big on original. At £3 I can't really complain as I got a spare tube and pouch that I've put to better use.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I bought a cloned R10.O because it had aiming dimps and was so cheap (I already have a simple-shot one). There is no way I am putting bands on it. The plastic feels nothing like the HDPE on an original poly frame from simple-shot. It's too light and makes me think it would be brittle. I will probably just make myself another one. $10 lesson learned. Buyer beware.


----------

